# Greetings from Sizzler



## sizzler52 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all Just found the forum so thought it about time I joined. Recognise a few names I've seen......and hope to get some more detail about me and my music on once I've sussed the place out. Good to be here!
Sizzler

http://www.sizzler52.co.uk/Music/MusicPage.htm


----------



## madbulk (Aug 9, 2010)

And here I was all excited, thinking Sizzler was offering free wi-fi with unlimited soup and salad bar!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to VI


----------



## no3no4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Great music, Sizzler, welcome to VI also.


----------

